#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Русский язык, пишем грамотно >  > > >  >  >  Клеши и клещи

## Бо

Интересно, есть ли в этих словах что то общее, кроме звучания. Очень похожие идеи, клещи впиваются в тело и пускают яд и удалить клещей бывает проблематично.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Да, есть похожее, но по большому счету клеши в сто раз хуже. Просто совпадение звучания. Клеши находятся в уме с безначалия и всегда готовы надолго отправить нас в плохие рождения. Клещи с этой точки зрения безобидные существа, если только не энцефалитные, когда могут убить. Проблема борьбы также различается по степени трудности. Клеши удалить и клещей удалить. Если нас укусят, мы испытаем неприятные чувства и в какой-то степени очистимся от негативной кармы. Тогда клещ выступит для нас очистителем негативной кармы, помощником. А если нападет какая-то клеша, то ничего хорошего она не принесет. Один негатив.

----------

Бо (20.01.2010)

----------


## До

Общая этимология.
http://newstar.rinet.ru/cgi-bin/resp...88&root=config

----------

Аминадав (21.01.2010), Бо (20.01.2010)

----------

